# Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten



## StefanS (7. Okt. 2004)

Hallo liebe Moorbeeter (und selbstverständlich auch alle anderen),

ich bin wild entslossen, mir ein Moorbeet anzulegen. Auf den einschlägigen Seiten bin ich auf den Vorschlag gestossen, das Moorbeet mit Teichwasser zu speisen, was ich wegen des niedrigen Nährstoffgehaltes für gut halte (Regenwasser ist hier nun wirklich knapp). Nach dem auf der Grafik dargestellten Prinzip soll der Wasserstand im Moorbeet gleich hoch sein wie im Teich. Man bemüht dafür das Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren. Das ist sicher falsch (und deshalb auch immer wieder falsch abgeschrieben), denn kommunizierende Röhren zeichnen sich durch ein nach oben offenes "U" aus. Meine Frage nun an Euch: Glaubt Ihr, dass das funktionieren kann ?

Ich meine, ... - aber lassen wir das, ich will Euch nicht beeinflussen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

man nennt dies das "Heberprinzip". Entscheidend ist hierbei die Höhendifferenz der beiden Wasseroberflächen und die daraus resultierende Durckdifferenz. Wie weit der Schlauch in das Wasser eintaucht, spielt dabei Rolle. Vom Grundprinzip her sollte dies also funktionieren. Was jedoch langfristig zum Problem werden kann, ist eine eventuelle Gasansammlung am höchsten Punkt des Schlauches. Aber probieren geht ja bekanntlich über studieren...

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (8. Okt. 2004)

Boahhh Jürgen,  das ist ja langweilig !  Du triffst genau meine Befürchtung mit der Gasbildung.  Wasserdampf (Sonneneinstrahlung, Erhitzung jeder denkbaren Abdeckung)  sehe ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch als "Gas". Oder täusche ich mich da (z.B. wegen Kondensation  und Komprimierung bei nächtlicher Kühle) ? Wenn man den Schlauch lang genug macht, müsste Wasser lange Zeit im Schlauch gehalten werden. 

Natürlich aber hast Du recht: Warum nicht einfach ausprobieren ? Wenn es schiefgeht, kann man den Schlauch immer noch entfernen. 

Danke und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (8. Okt. 2004)

*kein MOORBEETER !*

Hallo
Tip:
geringe Querschnitte wählen ,
dadurch erhöht sich die "Strömungsgeschwindigigkeit" 
mögliche Gasblasen verringern dann selbst den Querschnitt ,
erhöhen V und werden ...
(so Manitu will )
wieder gelöst oder mitgerissen
außerdem wirken dann Adhäsion und Kapilarität für Dich.
Mehrere dünne Schläuche - 
veringern zwar wieder die Strömung V
sorgen aber anderseits wieder für höhere Betriebsicherheit.
durchsichtige (grüne) Aquarienschläuche ,zumindest,
 an der höchsten Stelle
lassen zu ,
dass Du das"Drama" beobachten kannst .

und Du beim "Ansaugen" nicht so viel
Infusorien schluckst !

schönes WE



Hä;
 dafür regnets bei uns schöner ! :twisted:  8)


----------



## Rotti (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

versuch doch den über Wasser liegenden Bereich durch ein PVC oder noch besser ein durchsichtiges Plxiglasrohr zu ersetzen.
So hast du die entstehende Luftansammlung immer unter kontrolle. 

Anschließend bohrst du an der höchstgelegenen Stelle ein passendes Loch wo du ein Ventil einschraubst. 
Über die Hauswasserleitung, ein Stück Luftschlauch und einer Luftpistole (so ein Teil um die Pneus aufzupusten), bekommst du die sich angesammelte Luft gut mit dem Wasserdruck rausgeblasen. 

Ich habe es bei mir so installiert, mein Ventil ist allerdings auch so ca. 2 cm unter dem Höchstwasserstand und brauche somit nur die Luft ablassen, Rohr füllt sich in dem Fall von allein.

Wenns dir nicht zu aufwändig ist, versuchs halt mal, müßte klappen.

Gruß
Rotti


----------



## Georg (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
deine Experimentierfreude ist ja bekannt, aber warum so kompliziert und unsicher. Warum nicht die von uns allen so geliebte Saugwirkung von Ufermatten oder Substrat nutzen ??
Die Schläuche müste man doch eh verstecken.


----------



## Christian (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
ich würde es auch lieber mit Vlies und/oder Ufermatte versuchen!


----------



## StefanS (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die guten Ratschläge und Tipps. Eine Menge davon werde ich sicher anwenden.

Nur die Sache mit der Ufermatte nicht: Denn erstens reicht die transportierte Wassermenge nicht aus (weiss ich aus Erfahrung von meinem Ufergraben, wobei das Moor noch sehr viel mehr Wasser verdunsten soll). und zweitens muss ich leider, leider einen Übergang überbrücken, der nicht mit Folie abgedichtet ist - und futsch wäre das Wasser.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die bisherigen Tipps
Stefan

@ Karsten: Da sieht man wieder einmal, wie schön Regen sein kann - tolles Foto !


----------



## tina (9. Okt. 2004)

Hi Stefan, 
schön, daß du dich für ein Moorbeet entschieden hast. Ufermatte kannste bei deinen Breitengraden vergessen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Glaubst du wirklich, daß die Gasbildung so ein Problem werden kann?
Ich weiß zwar nicht so genau, wie dick deine Schläuche sein werden, aber mir ist eine "medizinische" Lösung eingefallen, was vermutlich daran liegt, daß mein Freund auf der Intensivstation arbeitet.  Solltest du jemanden kennen, der im Krankenhaus arbeitet, dann könnte dir derjenige doch ein Y-Stück mit Ventlil besorgen und/oder so ein Teil mit Gummimembran. Sollte sich zuviel Gas gebildet haben, Spritze rein und Luft absaugen.
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## StefanS (9. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Tina,

nein, grundsätzlich macht mich das nicht nervös. Nur, dass eine solche Vorrichtung vermutlich genau dann versagt, wenn man gerade im Hochsommer für drei Wochen in Urlaub gefahren ist… Der Vorschlag mit mehreren dünnen Schläuchen von Karsten und Dir ist aber schon eine sehr pfiffige Idee, die ich garantiert ausprobieren werde. Notfalls muss eben noch eine Pegelsteuerung hinzu.

Ich habe mir übrigens einige Venusfliegenfallen, __ Sonnentau, __ Schlauchpflanzen, Fettkräuter usw. gekauft, um das einmal in einem Mini-Moorbeet (Kübel) auszuprobieren, insbesondere, ob der hier erhältliche Torf überhaupt geeignet ist (es gibt nur eine Art „tourbe blonde“ ohne nähere Spezifikation) und ob es Probleme mit Regen- und Teichwasser gibt. Bin auf dem Gebiet ja totaler Anfänger. Es sollen aber nicht nur Karnivoren, sondern auch ein paar einheimische Orchideen und vor allem reichlich „normale“ Moorbeetpflanzen hinein (die werde ich wohl in Deutschland bestellen müssen). An den empfindlichen Versuchskaninchen hoffe ich aber am ehesten, eventuelle Probleme herauszufinden.

Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf, meinen Teich um das Beet zu erweitern. Wenn nur die wahnsinnige Buddelei (der Boden ist hier wirklich betonhart) nicht wäre…

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## mg91 (28. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mit meinem Beitrag vielleicht etwas spät dran, aber besser als gar nicht.

Ich werde mir diese Woche auch ein kleines Moorbeet zulegen und habe hierfür eine recht Lösung gefunden (hoffe ich jedenfalls).

In den Behälter oder das Folienbecken worin das Moorbeet angelegt werden soll werden diverse Kunststofftöpfe in die seitliche Bohrungen eingebracht wurden mit der Hauptöffnung nach unten gestellt . Dann wird das ganze mit Hochmoortorf befüllt und lageweise verdichtet. Eingefülltes Wasser sammelt sich in den Hohlräumen und wird in einer trockeneren  Zeit wieder an das Torf abgegeben.

Schöne Ostern noch und viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung.

Thomas


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hallo,
ich finde dieser tolle Beitrag sollte nochmal aus der Versenkung geholt werden, damit ich erfahren kann was ihr in den letzten 4 Jahren für Erfahrungen mit Überbrückungsschläuchen gemacht habt, da ich das diesen Monat noch installieren möchte bei dieser Anlage:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/25

Bisher hab ich mir folgendes gelernt:

- Eher durchsichtige schläuche nehmen wegen möglicher Luft im Schlauch
- eher kleinen Durchmesser wählen und mehrere Schläuche
- zur Überbrückung von Teich und Moorbett keine Ufermatte nehmen 
- zusätzliche  Wasserspeicher sind eigentlich nicht nötig, aber man könnte sie einbauen um torf zu sparen

Passt das so?  Habt ihr noch weitere Ratschläge zum Einbau?

Gruß Michael


----------



## ~jens~ (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hi,
also ich habe auch eine Moorwanne... aber Teichwasser?
Das ist viel zu Nährstoffreich. 
Naja und und einen Wasserspeicher ist doch nötig.
Wenn ich das bei mir mal so beobachte bin ihc ganz froh das ich da einen Wasserspeicher eingebaut habe. Der Wasserverbrauch von den Pflanzen und durch Verdunstung ist nämlich doch recht hoch.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

:-/
Ich sags ja. Das geht hin und her mit Teich ankoppeln ans Moorbeet oder nicht.
 Gerade 2 Topexpterten mit grosser Internetpräsenz empfehlen die Schlauchverbidnugsbauweise - Klick auf Skizze und dann rechts:
http://www.moorbeet.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=48

In Büchern die ich gelesen habe steht wiederrum:  Völlig isolieren.
Ich denke es fällt und steigt mit der Reinheit und Nährstoffarmut des Teiches. Aber deshalb wollte ich ja hier im Beitrag noch ein paar Erfahrungen einsammeln!


----------



## ~jens~ (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Also ich halte nichts davon.


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hei, wenn Du den grünen Aquarienschlauch nehmen solltest, wäre es warscheinlich sinnvoll ihn vor Licht zu schützen, weil er sonst zualgt und Du wieder nix siehst. Das ist beim meinem Aq auch so... Man könnte zb. Alufolie dazu verwenden??? Die schnell abgenommen und wieder draufgesteckt und das mit __ Moos abdecken oder so...

Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen auch die Töpfe mit meinen Karnivoren einfach in die Sumpfzone gestellt, so das sie ca. 1cm im Wasser stehen. Bis jetzt gefällt es ihnen super. Zumindest besser als am Küchenfenster, trotz ständigem Betüddeln dort...
Karnivoren sind phaszinierende Pflanzen hätte gerne mehr. Aber erst nächste Saison...

VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hi Jens,

Teichwasser ist schon verwendbar, wenn

der Teich nur mit Regenwasser gefüllt wird
darin keine Fischmast   betrieben (nicht gefüttert wird)
__ Wasserlinsen nicht darin wachsen wollen  (dann sind nicht genug Nährstoffe im Teich vorhanden)
kein Kalk im Teich vorhanden ist
Mann/Frau anfangs auch einen kaffeebraunen Teich gerne hat (deswegen hat mein neues Moorbeet keinen Kontakt mehr zum (noch immer nicht fertigen) Teich - aber im braunen Wasser wachsen auch kaum Algen2 

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Danke, mit dem Lichtschutz beim Rohr ist ein guter Punkt. Hat denn jemand solche Aquarienschläuche wirklich benutzt?

Mit der Moorpflanze in der Sumpfzone ist auch ein guter Punkt!  Mitlerwerweile sehe ich schon gar keinen Unterschied mehr zur Feuchtzone, wenn Schläuche eine Brücke schlagen.(??)
(Feuchtzone: nach meiner Definition die zone im Teich, wo die Erde quasi auf Höhe vom Wasserspiegel ist, hier auf Bild 1 wollte ich 2 Stück einrichten (ganz hinten im Bild1),
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/25


Das mit dem kaffeebrauenen Teich hab ich leider noch nicht verstanden.
Mitlerweiler hab ich die Info eingefahren, dass unser Wasser nicht so kalkhaltig ist. Also schonmal gut.
Ich gebe zu, dass ich es gerne höre, wenn die PRO-ÜberbrückungsSCHLAUCH-Fraktion sich zahlreich meldet, aber die Kritiker nehme ich ernst, wenn die Kritiken eine Umstellung oder Obacht erfordern. Keine Frage.....

Jens, kannst du denn mal präzisieren, warum Du davon nichts hälst?


----------



## ~jens~ (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Also ich finde das Wasser ist nicht gerade das passendste.
Weil die Karnivoren das nicht "abkönnen". Es wird wohl am Anfang gut gehen aber im Nachhinein. Die Pflanzen wachsen ja quasi nur um zu überleben. Die bilden ihre Fallen um damit an die Nährstoffe zu kommen die sie brauchen. Irgendwann fangen die dann an nur noch kleinere Fallen zu bilden und irgendwann garkeine mehr. Naja und das ist meine Meinung warum das Teichwasser nichts im Moorbeet zu suchen hat.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

also dass dann keine Fallen mehr gebildet werden hab ich noch nie gehört :-o


----------



## ~jens~ (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

also die werden nicht direkt nicht mehr gebildet. Die sind dann nur noch ganz klein und verkümmert.


----------



## StefanS (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*



			
				~jens~ schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das Wasser ist nicht gerade das passendste.
> Weil die Karnivoren das nicht "abkönnen". Es wird wohl am Anfang gut gehen aber im Nachhinein. Die Pflanzen wachsen ja quasi nur um zu überleben.



Hallo Jens,
hallo zusammen,

die nachstehenden Fotos habe ich heute aufgenommen. Wirklich kümmerlich, nicht ?  Eieiei, da werde ich etwas unternehmen müssen... Und diese ganzen (von anderen, z.B. auf einer früheren BuGa vorgestelten) schwimmenden Inseln mit Karnivoren auf dem Teich sind einfach nur zum Scheitern verurteilt ! Wie kommst Du eigentlich dazu, so etwas zu veröffentlichen ?  Wobei: Ich habe keinen einzigen Fisch im Wasser, niedrige (aber nicht: zu vernachlässigende) KH und mein Teich wird nie mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt, sondern zumeist durch Niederschläge und ab und an per Brunnen.

Von der Schlauchmethode habe ich Abstand genommen, da sie in der Tat mehrfach versagt hat. Ich pumpe jetzt bei Bedarf Teichwasser ins Moorbeet. Um die Schwere der Diskussion etwas zu relativieren  : Im Laufe der Zeit hat der Bewuchs (Sphagnum) des Moorbeetes stark zugenommen, die anfangs extreme Wasserverdunstung hat in gleichem Masse abgenommen. Zu Beginn des Frühjahrs sind die eingebauten (und nach meiner Überzeugung unverzichtbaren, zumindest bei der hier herrschenden Hitze) Wasserspeicher randvoll und versorgen das Moorbeet eine lange Zeit hinweg. Den Winter über sammele ich darüber hinaus eine grosse Tonne an Regenwasser, die ich nach und nach ins Moorbeet gebe. Dann ist nur noch selten  (in diesem Jahr genau einmal) ein Nachfüllen mit Teichwasser erforderlich, und zwar etwa in derselben Menge. Ich habe nämlich herausgefunden, dass das Moorbeet bei einer solchen Decke aus Sphagnum durchaus recht trocken werden darf. Und so ist die Wasserzufuhr aus dem Teich begrenzt. 

Alles in allem aber kann ich guten Gewissens und aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass Teichwasser unter den von Frank genannten Bedingungen durchaus geeignet ist (es ist ja nicht so, dass dem Moorbeet nicht auch sonst noch Nährstoffe zugeführt werden, z.B. durch verendende Tiere, Kot, verrottende Pflanzen, Pollen etc.).

Innerhalb von drei Jahren hat sich das Moorbeet allerdings um knapp 20 cm gesetzt. Wegen verschiedener Bauarbeiten am Haus habe ich es auch nicht so pflegen können, wie ich das gewollt hätte. Ich werde also - beginnend mit dem kommenden Wochenende - ein "Grossreinemachen" veranstalten, an dessen Ende alle Pflanzen herausgenommen und von unerwünschten Bestandteilen befreit sind. Mit halb und halb Teich- und Regenwasser werde ich frischen Torf anmischen, diesen ausbringen und die Pflanzen (einschl. des Sphagnum) neu einsetzen. Im kommenden Frühjahr ist dann hoffentlich wiedr alles in Schuss. Ich hoffe auf geringe Verluste. Es haben sich aber diverse Unkräuter, Gräser und __ Birken breit gemacht, die sorgfältig entfernt werden müssen. Ausserdem ist es besser, abgestorbene Pflanzen zu entfernen, anstatt sie verrotten zu lassen. Und schliesslich das wie erwähnt verdichtete Substrat.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*



			
				~jens~ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pflanzen wachsen ja quasi nur um zu überleben. Die bilden ihre Fallen um damit an die Nährstoffe zu kommen die sie brauchen. Irgendwann fangen die dann an nur noch kleinere Fallen zu bilden und irgendwann garkeine mehr.



Hi Jens,

wenn ich mir meine Sonnentaue und die Sarracenien so anschaue  was bleibt denn da übrig, wenn die keine Fallen mehr ausbilden? Das würde doch bedeuten, entweder hab ich nur noch Blüten und Wurzeln oder die Pflanzen gehen ein, weil sie sich überfressen haben


----------



## chromis (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hi,

solange Du mit einem nährstoffarmen Naturteich arbeitest(möglichst ohne Fischbesatz) wird das funktionieren. So steht es auch auf moorbeet.de

Du kannst auch damit rechen, dass nicht alle Pflanzen gleich reagieren. Sarracenien werden damit besser zurechtkommen als mache an extreme Nährstoffarmut gewohnte Sonnentauarten.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Danke für die Problementschärfung 

Ich habe Moorbeet.de die Tage auch angeschrieben und gestern Antwort bekommen, welche in die gleiche Richtung geht. Es kam da auch noch der Tip rüber, dass der branntneue Teich noch nicht angeschlossen werden soll zum Moorbeet, weil er sich erstmal einpendeln muss mit seinen Werten. Das klingt natürlich allzu logisch.

FAZIT:
Ich werde das Moorbeet in den nächsten Wochen noch anlegen und trotz der geplanten Schlauchverbindung Wasserspeicher (Margarinenschachteln, Plastiktöpfe) einsetzen. Das kann ja nicht schaden auch wenn die Schläuche erst später kommen und es spart Torf!


Die Schlauchverbindung kommt erst dann und hoffentlich bald, wenn das Teichwasser 'stimmt'. Mir ist klar, dass ich dabei direkt üppig mit den richtigen Wasserpflanzen anfangen muss, was sicher auch nicht so ganz einfach ist. Auch auf diesem Sektor bin ich um Info noch bemüht.

@Stefan:  worin bestand denn das Versagen mit der Schlauchmethode ?  Vielleicht Schlauch-Verstopfungen?

__ Moorpflanzen:
Also __ Sonnentau hätt ich ja schon ganz gerne. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Pflanzen für den Anfang empfehlen? So ne Mischung aus Fleischfressern, 2-3 Orchideen und eh noch etwas schick blühendes wär super.  Anhand der Bilder könnt ihr sehen, dass ich soviel Platz nun auch nicht habe fürs Moor am weg entlang und links unten beim Überlauf (Bild1). Wenn mir das ganze allerdings gut gefällt könnte ich später noch eine Feuchtzone für Moorzeugs freimachen (das sind die zonen auf den Fotos, die ich weiter hinten sehr hoch betoniert habe, quasi eben zum Teichwasserspiegel)

Weitere Frage:
Wie kann ich denn am besten messen, ob mein neuer Teich dann mit seinem Wasser fit ist als Moorbeetspender via Schlauchverbindung?

Ich danke Euch. Macht Spass hier.

Anhang - Bilder:
Moorbeet soll links unten hin, ausserhalb der Teich-Betonwanne und dann entlang des weges in dem schmalen Streifen
 
Die Stufenabgrenzungen innen im Teich ziehe ich heute noch weiter hoch, damit nix in die Tiefe rutscht später. Vlies, Folie und nochmal Vlies mit Mörtel kommt jetzt als nächstes dran. Das rechte Becken könnte später als weiteres Moorbeet dienen, wenn das Teichwasser stimmt
 
Der Moorbeetgraben ist leider nur 20cm tief, ich hoffe das das reicht!
Hier sollen also später Schläuche die Brücke schlagen. Wasserspeicher kommen rein. Ufermatte als Brücke ist wohl nicht so toll wie ich schon erfahren habe.
 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/25


----------



## karsten. (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hallo Michael


vielleicht täusche ich mich  

aber ich lese bei Dir immer heraus , dass Du den Wasserspeicher zumindest teilweise
durch den Zulauf ersetzen willst  

das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nur mittelbar zu tun 

der Wasserspeicher und das Torf imitieren das Moor und schaffen
das notwendige Milieu 
Der Zulauf ist der Ersatz für das verdunstete Wasser 
was in einem richtigem Moor  durch geologische und/oder klimatische Bedingungen erfolgt 


mfG


----------



## ~jens~ (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jens,
> 
> wenn ich mir meine Sonnentaue und die Sarracenien so anschaue  was bleibt denn da übrig, wenn die keine Fallen mehr ausbilden? Das würde doch bedeuten, entweder hab ich nur noch Blüten und Wurzeln oder die Pflanzen gehen ein, weil sie sich überfressen haben




Else vielleicht solltest du mal richtig lesen, ich habe noch was dazu geschrieben.
"also die werden nicht direkt nicht mehr gebildet. Die sind dann nur noch ganz klein und verkümmert."

aber naja mir wird das hier zu dumm...


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Servus Jens

Aber, aber, wer wird den  

Jeder hat halt so seine Meinung und Erfahrung, bei einem klappts, beim anderen halt nicht  .

Es sind doch alles kleine "Mini-Universum" unsere Teiche, keiner gleicht dem anderen  . Gott sei Dank  

Nix für Ungut


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

@Karsten:
DAs kommt daher weil in der Abbildung auf Moorbeet.de und anderen entweder die Wasserspeichervariante abgebildet war oder die Schlauchvariante ohne Wasserspeicher.
Eine Abbildung mit beidem gleichzeitig hatte ich nicht gesehen bislang, daher hatte ich da so herausgestellt, weil ich dachte man könne bei Schlaucheinsatz normalerweise auf Wasserspeicherspeicher verzichten.
Hier steht auch:
http://www.moorbeet.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=44
"Muss ich Wasserspeicher einbauen?
Nicht zwangsläufig. Mit Wasserspeichern erspart man sich in erster Linie das Gießen (Regenwasser) und muss zudem nicht auch noch fürs Moorbeet extra Regenwasser sammeln."

Ich hab ja schon viel gelesen. Ich versuche halt ein Best of zu machen und sehe auch bei Experten unterschiedliche Meinungen, was mich schon mal verwirrt (ist ja normal, aber daher bin ich ja hier unter anderem um klar zu stellen  )


----------



## Eugen (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hallo Michael,

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18541

Wasserspeicher = Anstauverfahren  (für manche Canivoren wichtig )

Der Schlauch dient lediglich der Wasserzufuhr.


----------



## karsten. (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hallo

Vielleicht klärt uns Stefan auf  
der hat ja Wasserspeicher , Nachlauf und eine fette Torfpackung .


vor allem letzteres scheint mir der beste Weg zum Erfolg

der Sauerstoffmangel der das Moormilieu auszeichnet ist doch umso stabiler
je mehr Speichervolumen das "Kunstmoor" hat .

mfG


----------



## Ghul-Ash (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> __ Moorpflanzen:
> Also __ Sonnentau hätt ich ja schon ganz gerne. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Pflanzen für den Anfang empfehlen?



Schau dich doch mal hier um :

http://www.insectivoren.de/scripts/index.php?i=3,2

Unten ist eine Liste mit geeigneten Karnivoren  


Greez,
Marco


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

DAnke, habe alle Links gelesen.
tja, da ist wieder von einem Moorbeet die Rede, was 60cm tief ist oder so. Das kann ich nur an der einen Ecke machen. Sonst hab ich nur 20cm max..
Pflanzlistenlisten hab ich schon mehere gesehen, aber die waren meist zu umfangreich, sodass ich nicht weiss was ich nehmen soll bei meiner kleineren Fläche.
Die Karnivorenliste ist ganz gut. Kann mir denn noch jemand 3 Orchideen nennen und paar schöne sonstige mit blüten?  Obwohl, da steht ja auch Moorpogonie oben drüber. Das ist ja ne Orchidee wie ich sehe *G*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hi Stefan,

ist ja nen richtiger Urwald geworden dein Moorbeet 

@Michael
Das mit dem kaffeebraunen Wasser passiert nur wenn Du, wie ich anfangs, ein Moorbeet direkt auf die Teichfolie (Torf großflächig Kontakt mit dem Teichwasser hat) baust. Dann laugt sich durch Regen, Teichwasser, Schnee ect. so nach und nach der Torf aus und die Huminsäuren bleiben im Teichwasser (die braune Färbung bekommt man dann nur durch Wasserwechsel wieder raus, da sie sehr stabil ist )

MfG Frank


----------



## Eugen (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hallo Stefan,

was ist das für eine Pflanze im Vordergrund deines "kümmerlichen" Moorbeetes ?
Sieht nach einer Vaccinium Art aus.  

Ansonsten sind es mal wieder die gewohnten "neidisch machenden" Bilder aus Toulouse.  
Ich wohne halt doch in der falschen Ecke von Europa.


----------



## StefanS (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, ehrlich gesagt, nicht so genau, was das Abreißen des Wasserstromes hervorgerufen hat. Ich habe mich notgedrungen nicht mehr sehr intensiv um das Moorbeet kümmern können, nachdem ich einmal den Eindruck hatte, dass es « läuft ». Ich hatte noch unglaublich viel zu pfrickeln, bis meine Hütte so hergerichtet war, wie ich mir das gewünscht hatte. « Fertig » geworden bin ich eigentlich erst in diesem Jahr.

Natürlich aber habe ich ab und an nach dem Beet geschaut. Und siehe da, Schläuche abgeknickt, trocken und innen veralgt. Gereinigt, in einem Bogen verlegt, der ein Zusammenpressen ausschloss (weiß gar nicht, wie ich das beschreiben soll: Wie ein leerer __ Wasserschlauch eben, der lange in der Sonne liegt – er wird « platt »). Funktionierte zunächst, nach ein paar Wochen war der Schlauch wieder leer, das Moorbeet sehr trocken. Die elektronische Teichregulierung hatte ebenfalls nicht sehr lange gehalten, aber die Pumpe war und ist noch angeschlossen. Also die Pumpe manuell gesteuert und Wasser nachgefüllt. Ich könnte jetzt einen zuverlässig funktionierenden optischen Sensor zur Steuerung verwenden, werde das aber bleiben lassen, da wirklich nicht sehr viel und häufig Teichwasser nachzufüllen ist. Das geht natürlich nur aufgrund der riesigen Wasserspeicher, die ich verbaut habe. Ich würde deshalb in jedem Falle zu beidem raten, Wassernachspeisung *und *Speicher. Oder vielleicht ist die Formulierung doch zu stark: Ihr müsst selbst abschätzen, wie hoch der Wasserverlust in Deutschland ist. Ich neige nur eben zu Wasserspeichern, da das Moorbeet dann lange vom Winterregen zehrt, was die Notwendigkeit, mit Teichwasser nachzufüllen, minimiert. Mit dieser Aussage wird vermutlich auch Jens ganz gut leben können.

Darüber hinaus bitte nicht vergessen, dass Wasserspeicher in keinem Falle schaden,  durchaus aber helfen, wertvollen Torf zu sparen. Davon sollte man nicht mehr als notwendig verwenden, denn ein Moorbeet hat keinen ökologischen Wert, ist « nur » schön und interessant. Eine gewisse « Mächtigkeit » des Torfes scheint mir unerlässlich, um die gewünscht sauerstoffarme Struktur des Substrates – insbesondere nach dem langsamen Setzen und Verdichten – zu erzielen.

Vielleicht noch ein paar Punkte aus der vorangegangen Diskussion: 

Moorbeetpflanzen « überfressen » sich und bilden keine neuen Fallen mehr aus. Das halte ich, ehrlich gesagt, für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Ja, meine Sarracenien « überfressen » sich, was man an den randvoll mit Beute gefüllten Schläuchen erkennt. Das führt dann aber « nur » zu stellenweise faulenden Schläuchen (schwarze Flecken), nicht aber zu weniger Fallen. Wer sich daran stört, stellt einfach einen dünnen Halm in die Falle (mir persönlich würde das in einem Moorbeet jedenfalls besser gefallen als die ebenfalls empfohlene Watte), so dass die gefangenen Tiere wieder herauskabbeln können.

Klebefallen (und Venusfliegenfallen): Habe ich sehr reichlich im Moorbeet, sie verstecken sich aber tief im Sphagnum, man muss sie – obwohl zahlreich vorhanden – suchen. Ein Überfressen ist da noch unwahrscheinlicher als bei __ Schlauchpflanzen. Wenn weniger Fallen gebildet werden, nach anderen Gründen suchen ! Gewöhnt euch auch an den Gedanken, dass ein Moorbeet über die Zeit eher so aussieht wie meines jetzt – und nicht wie das, was ich vor drei Jahren angelegt habe.

Exoten : Machen viel Spaß im Moorbeet, benötigen aber hohe pflegerische Aufmerksamkeit (Winterpflege). Jedenfalls ich bin nach anfänglicher Begeisterung dazu übergegangen, mich auf heimische Pflanzen und solche zu konzentrieren, die ohne besonderen Schutz im Beet verbleiben können. Deren Vielfalt ist mehr als ausreichend, vor allem kommen sie problemlos mit dem Verdrängungskampf im Moorbeet zurecht. Die von Thomas Carow aufgeführten Arten sind (einschließlich der Darlingtonias, die sich bei mir sehr gut ohne Winterschutz entwickeln !) gut geeignet, mit Ausnahme vielleicht der meisten genannten Wasserschlauch-Arten, die bei mir jedenfalls trotz zahlreicher Versuche alle verschwunden sind. Einfach ausprobieren ! Abraten möchte ich grundsätzlich von __ Wollgras (Eriophorum) jeglicher Art, das wirklich nur sehr schwer unter Kontrolle zu halten ist. (Ausnahme: Man setzt es bewusst ein, da es auch wuchernd zu einem Erscheinungsbild beiträgt, das den Naturstandorten ähnelt.) An blühenden Begleitpflanzen kann ich empfehlen (leicht gruppiert): /Bletilla striata, Pogonien und Pleionen/, Moorastern und Moornelken/, __ Glockenheide (Erika, kommt fast sicher von allein)/, Gagelstrauch und Moorbirke (beide habe ich von Freunden geschenkt bekommen, sind nicht leicht im Handel zu finden)/, __ Moos-, Krähen- und Preiselbeeren/, Sumpfveilchen (auch wenn die bei mir von den anderen Pflanzen verdrängt wurden) sowie last, but not least, Sumpfjohanniskraut, ob virginisch oder nicht/. Wer sie bekommt, sollte auch __ Beinbrech einsetzen, ein Liliengewächs (Dank an Dirk Wörner für diesen Hinweis!), sowie Grasröte und Sphagnum-Knabenkraut (dito, ich selbst habe diese Pflanzen nie gefunden). Mit « richtigen » Orchideen (Knabenkraut, __ Frauenschuh) hatte ich im Moorbeet trotz anfänglicher Erfolge kein Glück – es hat sich  bewahrheitet, was mir angekündigt worden war: Das wird nix. Und natürlich muss jeder für sich die Frage nach Sphagnum oder nicht entscheiden. Gedeiht es erst einmal, ist es schon sehr invasiv und bedroht die nicht so robusten Arten. Für mich stellte sich die Frage nicht: Sphagnum gehört für mich zu einem Moorbeet einfach dazu, es schafft eine leicht saure Umgebung und verhindert vor allem ein Austrocknen des Moorbeetes und auch die übermäßige Ausbreitung unerwünschter « Wildkräuter ». Denn immerhin: Ohne Sphagnum hätte mein Moorbeet, zwei Jahre auf sich gestellt gelassen, vermutlich deutlich schlimmer ausgesehen.

Ich werde den Thread weiter beobachten und versuchen, eventuelle Fragen zu beantworten. Wobei ich mich nicht als Experten bezeichnen möchte, es gibt hier im Forum Leute mit deutlich mehr Wissen und Erfahrung, z.B. Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) oder Eugen, ohne speziell jemanden hervorheben zu wollen. Mein Baubericht ging ja auch eher darüber, wie ein blutiger Anfänger, ohne jede Erfahrung, zu einem Moorbeet gekommen ist.

Beste Grüße
Stefan

P.S.: Hallo Eugen, Ihr seid ja schneller als...  Jo, die Pflanze sollte eine eine __ Moosbeere (Vaccinium  oxycoccus) sein.


----------



## StefanS (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> ...tja, da ist wieder von einem Moorbeet die Rede, was 60cm tief ist oder so. Das kann ich nur an der einen Ecke machen. Sonst hab ich nur 20cm max..
> Pflanzlistenlisten hab ich schon mehere gesehen, aber die waren meist zu umfangreich, sodass ich nicht weiss was ich nehmen soll bei meiner kleineren Fläche.



Ihr seid wirklich zu schnell... Ich weiss ja nicht, wie gross die "Ecke" genau ist, aber ein Moorbeet braucht durchaus nicht durchgängig die volle Tiefe zu haben. In den tiefen Bereich würde ich so viel Wasserspeicher wie möglich packen, das hilft allemal und scheint mir für Deutschland angemessen. Obenauf sollten 15 cm Torf reichen. Dann kann man die Sache mit dem Torf (oder einer kleinen Teichpumpe) immer noch machen. Übrigens: Der flache Bereich ohne Wasserspeicher wird nicht trockener sein. Willst Du nassere und trockenere Bereiche, musst Du mit Höhen und Tiefen arbeiten.

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja schon die Gruppierung, die ich anhand der "/" vorgenommen habe. Es wächst und wuchert dann eh alles zusammen, wenn Du nicht permanent hinterher bist. Und sooo klein ist Dein Moorbeet nun wirklich nicht.

Was mir jetzt auch noch einfällt: Vergesst nicht, einen geordneten Überlauf für euer Moorbeet zu schaffen !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Beziehe auch immmer die Ratschläge von karsten. mit ein: Soweit ich weiss, hat erzwar kein eigenes Moorbeet (wenn er nicht zwischenzeitlich eine "echte" Sumpfzone an seinem Teich angelegt hat, aber ein erhebliches Wissen über "echte" Moore.


----------



## StefanS (13. Aug. 2008)

*Schande über mich...*

Oooopsss, jetzt habe ich mir die Fotos erst richtig angeschaut – bin ja bisher immer nur hinterhergehetzt. Ein Teich mit Moorbeetgraben soll das ja werden. Irgendwie war ich (fragt mich jetzt nicht, warum) immer davon ausgegangen, dass es etwas eigenständiges daneben werden würde.  Wie sehen das die anderen ? Ich würde vermutlich Ufermatte zum Teich oder einen anderen Docht und eventuell noch zusätzlich einen Schlauch verwenden. Wobei: Das kann alles auch ein wenig _*zu*_ nass werden – längst nicht alle Karnivoren mögen es so.

Die Hauptgefahr sehe ich bei Überschwemmen von Teich und Moorbereich bei schlechtem Wetter: Ich würde dafür Sorge tragen, dass der Teich nicht das Moor überschwemmen kann und bei schwerem Regen das Moor nicht in den Teich überläuft. Und natürlich können Pflanzen aus dem Moorstreifen ausbrechen, sollten aber unter Kontrolle zu halten sein. Hier gilt erst recht: Vorsicht mit __ Wollgras – das würde ich meiden wie die Pest !

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

@Stefan
Hallo, ich komme auch kaum nach (bin auch nicht immer am PC, aber jetzt  ) ...möchte nur schnell sagen, das dass Moorbeet total abgetrennt ist durch den Betonwall!
Die Moorecke ist die Ecke die im Bild1 links unten quasi in Gedanken gebildet wird durch Spaten, braunes Überlaufrohr und Betonrand vom Teich (da liegt auch weiss folie grad rum)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/31616&d=1218619602

Genau dort wird noch ausgehoben und Folie kommt rein ...und dann geht das Moorbeet weiter am Weg entlang. Also alles vor dem Teichbetonwall.  Der Überlauf sollte gross genug sein, damit der Teich nicht überschwappt ins Moorbeet. Wohin das Moorbeet schwappen soll muss ich noch überlegen, hmmmmmmmmmm. vielleicht über den Weg?
Den grossen Rest von Dir lese ich mir noch durch und kommentiere. Danke auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Haitu (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Frage an die Moorbeet-Experten*

Hallo,

irgendwann möchte ich auch ein Moorbeetexperte werden.
Bis dahin fange ich jetzt aber erst einmal bei 0 an.
Was ich bis jetzt zusammen habe ist der Platz wo das Moorbeet hin soll. So 5m² werde ich hinbekommen.
Das Dokument von Stefan hier im Forum habe ich natürlich schon gelesen und auf der Webseite von Herrn Wörner war ich auch.
So grundsätzlich ist klar wie ich es, in vorwiegender Anlehnung an die Dokumentation von Stefan, machen will.
Die Speisung des Moorbeetes soll auch bei mir über das Teichwasser erfolgen und zwar direkt aus dem Auslauf des Filters.
Es wird auch ein Wasserreservoir mit umgedrehten Behältern geben und das Moorbeet soll intermittierend beschickt werden.

Den Wasserpegel im Moorbeet habe ich vor ein wenig anders zu regeln.
Bei Niedrigststand schaltet ein Niveauschalter über ein Zeitrelais die Pumpe für das Moorbeet ein und nach eingestellter Zeit wieder aus. Anhand der eingestellten Pumpzeit, die Pumpe fördert ja immer den gleichen Durchfluss, kann ich den entsprechend zu erreichenden Pegel einstellen.

Meine Frage hierzu ist: Wie hoch darf der Wasserspiegel von der Überflutung bis zum niedrigsten Wasserstand absinken.
Ich hatte so an 10cm Verdunstung gedacht?


----------

